# Pagefield Hotel, Wigan - Apr 18



## UrbandonedTeam (Apr 24, 2018)

Only passing through Wigan during this day and I wanted to check this lovely spot out so we went here for about twenty five minutes. Although it was short, definitely a little gem as the architecture is beautiful.



Pagefield Hotel











Impressive red brick three-storey former hotel in Free Renaissance style with two turrets built in 1902. There is much to admire here but unfortunately all the bar fittings are modern. There is a grand stone exterior porch with two columns holding up a balustraded balcony with 'Pagefield Hotel' in stone. The passage into the pub has 4 tall tiled panels of elegant ladies and a scallop shaped ceramic above. On the other side of the pub are more tiled walls, tiled panels, lots of etched windows including 'Smoke Room', 'Bar', 'News Room', and 'Club Room'. Lots of good leaded lights including 'MM & Co. Ltd'. There is some original fixed seating and the odd bell-push. 



I didn't manage to grab any exterior pictures just as I was running low on time.

Upon gaining entry, we were instantly greeted by this lovely corridor leading from the toilets to the downstairs pub.










The downstairs pub probably would've interested me a lot more especially because of the ceiling but it was ruined by vast amounts of junk that was being stored in it. The best part for me was this section, with the walled seating and photo setup.

















The staircase heading upstairs was really nice with carpeted floor. I haven't seen a staircase like this in a long time.

















Upstairs we found some more photogenic rooms, with the brickwork showing behind the wallpaper. The sloped ceiling on the second floor was amazing to see as you never see architecture like that anymore.

















Loved these hooks at the top, which felt more refurbished than the rest. The second floor was the highlight for me.










And that's what half an hour gets you. We also made a short documentary covering this site so check it out if you wish to and let me know what you think.



​



Thanks for reading


----------



## HughieD (Apr 25, 2018)

Nice report that. Like the guiness bottle one.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Apr 25, 2018)

Looks like a nice hotel at one time but these old buildings need a lot of maintenance. My favourite part of the hotel has to be the staircase and hall area.


----------



## smiler (Apr 25, 2018)

Half an hour? I'd a bin half a day, Loved it, Thanks


----------



## titimo82 (Apr 25, 2018)

nice pictures,like stairs


----------



## UrbandonedTeam (Apr 25, 2018)

Haha that's all we had time for. I'll probably head back soon


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Apr 26, 2018)

Great atmospheric shots, love the ambient lighting on the bar stools


----------

